# My first turkey



## kayak1979

Yesterday I woke up at 5 am and hunted until 5:30 pm when I blasted this gobbler that followed behind two hens that came into my hen decoy in a field. He was strutting the entire time. My heart pounding. 9" beard and 1 1/2" spurs. It was incredible and I'm so thankful for my first turkey.


----------



## Straley

nice bird what county did you hunt in my wife and me we have had issues with hens the birds gobbling real good on the roost and as they hit the ground they get quite


----------



## M R DUCKS

kayak1979 said:


> Yesterday I woke up at 5 am and hunted until 5:30 pm when I blasted this gobbler that followed behind two hens that came into my hen decoy in a field. He was strutting the entire time. My heart pounding. 9" beard and 1 1/2" spurs. It was incredible and I'm so thankful for my first turkey.


nice photo...congrats!


----------



## Bulldawg

Great looking bird , congrats !


----------



## bobk

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Guest

Heck of a nice first gobbler! You don't shoot them with 1.5 inch spurs every year! 

Hunt hard all day and you see what happens! Congratulations!


----------



## Snook

Congrats on a great gobbler! Sounds like you put your time in...


----------



## Kenlow1

Congrats Kayak, that is one of the most beautiful fans on a turkey I have seen in a long time! Did you get a weight on him? Looks to be 21 or 22 lbs from the pic. Did he gobble at all? Nothin like having the ladies bring him right into you. What county did you hunt?


----------



## meats52

Good job. That's a real nice first gobbler.


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Way to sit tight! Sitting that long hunting turkey can drive a man insane.....nice job


----------



## Pastor Angler

Very Nice


----------



## kayak1979

Thanks everyone. I'm guessing around 20 lbs area. Was a haul walking back. He didn't gobble at all. Just followed the hens into the decoy. I got him in Geauga.


----------



## kayak1979

Here is anotherView media item 77563 photo I took.


----------



## Bob2286

I've killed my fair share of birds and never got close to "11/2 hooks! Congratulations! I did shoot this funny lookin fellow this morning though


----------



## Guest

My friends son shot one with white flight feathers during youth season. You can't see it as well as in your pic but they were pretty white. Yours has even more white on it than his did. Plus on the fan....cool looking!

Nice gobbler!

View media item 77589


----------



## Snook

Bob2286 said:


> I've killed my fair share of birds and never got close to "11/2 hooks! Congratulations! I did shoot this funny lookin fellow this morning though
> View attachment 185850


That sure is a very unique looking gobbler there. If you don't mount it You may ask some taxidermists in your area if they would be interested in doing it. You should be able to collect your meat still. Very unique bird...


----------



## kayak1979

Thanks for hijacking my thread. Not mad or anything but I find it really annoying when people post reports under someone else's report. Is it too difficult to start a new one? That way there aren't 20 different topics carried on in a thread like most of the steelhead forum conversations.


----------



## Oh-ducky

Nice bird kayak they don't get much better than that. Very nice pics also.


----------

